# South River Boat Rentals - Annapolis



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm thinking about renting from them for a 3 day rental. Anyone have any experience with them?

Thanks.


----------



## RMISailing (May 27, 2011)

Hands down one of the best experiences. Affordable, reliable boat rentals when visiting the Chesapeake Bay. I tip my hat to Griff and his crew everytime we are in the area. I highly recommend them.

JSL


----------

